# Another Sprayer



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

I let my brother-in-law borrow my sprayer a couple months ago and after he used it, he made me build him one. 🤦‍♂️ After using mine for almost a year, I figured out what to change. This one turned out REALLY nice. Swivel front wheels, 316 Stainless hardware all around, and adjustable height boom. I build these from scratch and they are still not cheap; but they work extremely well.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I like it.


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

Wow, this is the best one I've seen yet!


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Truly impressive (wish you were nearer WNC, I have cash! ;-)


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Looks great. Come to Kansas and build me one lol


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

Sweet!


----------



## Sphero43 (Jul 23, 2020)

Looks great, what did you use for the tank and frame?


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

If you can get your sources in check and shipping, you might have a little business here.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

Sphero43 said:


> Looks great, what did you use for the tank and frame?


That tank is a 10 gallon, the one on my sprayer is the same shape, but a 15 gallon. I got the tanks from a local company called SDI, spraying devices inc. Frame is made out of mostly 2" steel.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

That's craftsmanship. Well done.


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

Put me on the list for a 15g unit. Great job!


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

I'd be curious to see what everyone would guess one of these costs to build?? Granted, I'm not purchasing parts wholesale or bulk and everything is top notch stuff. But.....I was a little surprised when I kept track of every nut and bolt when I built this second one.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

$550 in materials is my guess.

Thank god it;s not made of wood, it would be triple that.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

$625


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

Yeah it gets expensive fast. When I built mine I used scrap parts I had so mine wasn't crazy expensive. It's well worth it though. Store bought don't come close to being as good as a well built homemade one.


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

Beautiful work @Jacobpaschall. I have that same tank on my homebuilt rig. Spent too long fussing with a rectangular tank that wouldn't empty. @Slim 1938's looks good too


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Any recommendations for drain bulkhead fitting? I'm struggling to empty my sprayer. I have been using a manual syphon


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

LawnSolo said:


> Any recommendations for drain bulkhead fitting? I'm struggling to empty my sprayer. I have been using a manual syphon


Mine drains from the bottom and I used a 3-way valve similar to this.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

Those guesses on material prices are way low. I have $1,100 into that sprayer. That includes everything including $100 to have the frame powder coated. That does not include the 2" square steel tubing. I got that as scrap from my neighbor who builds cnc routers.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Jacobpaschall said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> > Any recommendations for drain bulkhead fitting? I'm struggling to empty my sprayer. I have been using a manual syphon
> ...


Sweet! I can't find that bolted flange model

Edit: I think I found it  
https://www.spraysmarter.com/banjo-3-way-side-load-valves-9efa87e164995a7743eca9ad63029fa4.html


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

@Jacobpaschall That's alot more than I have in mine. I have about 400 in mine. My tank was free. I have 3 more tanks still. Yours does look really nice though.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

Slim 1938 said:


> @Jacobpaschall That's alot more than I have in mine. I have about 400 in mine. My tank was free. I have 3 more tanks still. Yours does look really nice though.


Thank you. Yours also looks great. Quality fittings, hardware, and components add up pretty quick when you keep track of everything.


----------

